# Lampara UV no enciende.



## brau96 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola como les va, quisiera hacerles una consulta, la cosa es asi, yo estoy armando una caja donde quiero instalar un tubo de rayos ultravioleta de 365nm de 9 watts, la reactancia que estoy usando es una philips para 5/7/9 y 11 watts, dejo fotos de ambas cosas.

a mi me dijeron que estas lamparas llevan arrancador incluido por lo que no tengo arrancador en el circuito, y mi circuito se compone asi de la pared vienen los dos cables uno pasa por un interrumptor luego pasa por la reactancia y va a uno de los conectores del zocalo, y el otro de la pared va directo al zocalo.

Ahora bien, cuando yo le pongo un tubo fluorecente normal de 11 watts, todo funciona a la perfeccion, ahora cuando lo conecto esta lampara UV de 9 watts no enciende no hace nada, y la lampara es nueva y me la probaron en una cabina uv para uñas en el local antes de llevarmela, por lo que funciona, porque con uno funciona y con otro no

en un momento toqueteando me di cuenta pasando los dedos por el tubo (la parte de vidrio) hay un punto en el que el tubo amaga a prenderse, si saco los dedos automaticamente se apaga, sino depende la posicion en que los ponga como que amaga a prenderse titila como si le faltara potencia nose , solo una ves logre que se quede encendida despues de tener los dedos en ese punto por 20 o 30 segundos con la lampara titilando, pero luego ya no volvio a hacerlo.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de que me puede estar faltando o que estoy haciendo mal?

Tengo un video de lo que les comente pero no me deja pegar links, esta en youtube. 

desde ya saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 17, 2015)

La verdad me parece raro. No conozco esa lámpara, pero por lo que se ve, tiene solo dos patitas. No debe llevar filamento alguno y debe ser de descarga gaseosa. La reactancia parece ser la correcta pues está impreso el circuito. ¿La llave de encendido hace buen contacto? El tubo de 11 que probaste es de los comunes y a vos te enciende sin arrancador ni nada, solo con la reactancia. Da la impresión que faltara voltaje para la ignición, por eso te enciende el tubo de 11 W, que seguramente es mas corto.
Probá de hacerle unas cuantas vueltas de cable en el medio y conectale la punta a uno de los extremos y la otra punta la dejas suelta. Probá en los dos polos, alternativamente, no juntos, porque harás un cortocircuito. Eso te dará un punto de arranque. No se que mas decirte, así a la distancia, sin poder medir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

Probaste invertir la lámpara y además invertir la línea ? A veces tienen esas historias


----------



## brau96 (Feb 17, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> La verdad me parece raro. No conozco esa lámpara, pero por lo que se ve, tiene solo dos patitas. No debe llevar filamento alguno y debe ser de descarga gaseosa. La reactancia parece ser la correcta pues está impreso el circuito. ¿La llave de encendido hace buen contacto? El tubo de 11 que probaste es de los comunes y a vos te enciende sin arrancador ni nada, solo con la reactancia. Da la impresión que faltara voltaje para la ignición, por eso te enciende el tubo de 11 W, que seguramente es mas corto.
> Probá de hacerle unas cuantas vueltas de cable en el medio y conectale la punta a uno de los extremos y la otra punta la dejas suelta. Probá en los dos polos, alternativamente, no juntos, porque harás un cortocircuito. Eso te dará un punto de arranque. No se que mas decirte, así a la distancia, sin poder medir.


 
Efectivamente, la lampara solo tiene 2 patitas, en teoria este tipo de lamparas (PL-S) llevan el arrancador incluido en el culote ese blanco, la de 11 funciona a la perfeccion, y al contrario, la de 11 es casi el doble de largo que la UV de 9, no entendi muy bien lo de darle unas cuantas vueltas al cable, he probado a conectar los cables directamente a la lampara (sin el zocalo de por medio) uno de cada lado y tampoco ha funcionado, como seria exactamente eso de probar una y dejar la otra suelta, tomo la fase que pasa por la reactancia y pruebo con ese a conectarlo en uno de los pines sin conectar nada al otro y viceversa?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste invertir la lámpara y además invertir la línea ? A veces tienen esas historias


 
Efectivamente he probado invertir la lampara y invertir la linea y nada, tambien comprobe con un buscapolo cual era la fase, y me di cuenta que el cable que estoy pasando por la reactancia es el neutro y no la fase, por eso los inverti y pase la fase por la reactancia pero nada, todo sigue exactamente igual

Lo que me parece mas raro de todo es que, si me pongo a tocar con los dedos varios puntos de la lampara mientras estoy descalzo, como haciendome de tierra, entonces la lampara enciende muy tenuemente, aca dejo un video que subi :





 
Desde ya saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 17, 2015)

La culpa lo tiene la reactancia, no produce la suficiente voltaje de impulso para prender la lampara, y es verdad todo lo que comentas los tubos normales prenden a menos voltaje.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 17, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> La culpa lo tiene la reactancia, no produce la suficiente voltaje de impulso para prender la lampara, y es verdad todo lo que comentas los tubos normales prenden a menos voltaje.



Entonces, en algun lado lei que habia que poner un condensador de 2uf-250v en paralelo entre la fase y el neutro antes de que pase por la reactancia, esto tiene algo que ver?

Cual seria la solucion entonces cambiar a una reactancia electronica? es decir que esta reactancia no va a servirme para encender esta lampara definitivamente? O acaso hay reactancia magneticas con mayor voltaje/amperaje o lo que sea que nesesite para encender?

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 17, 2015)

No ayuda de nada el condensador puedes probar y comentas, con lo unico que se logro encerder una lampara uv , fue utilizar un transformador de 12V  0.5A que tenia el primario de 220V y 110V como balastro,  se conecto los terminales de 110V en vez del balastro y se logro el prenderla. En mi pais se usa 220V.
 Se uso eso por el espacio pequeño que tenia  la lampara en donde estaba. Yo probaria con un balastro de mas vatiaje si no tienes limites de espacio.
 En ese aspecto las lamparas UV a led prenden mas rapido que los UV de fluorocente, solo que la potencia  era de 5W.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 17, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> No ayuda de nada el condensador puedes probar y comentas, con lo unico que se logro encerder una lampara uv , fue utilizar un transformador de 12V  0.5A que tenia el primario de 220V y 110V como balastro,  se conecto los terminales de 110V en vez del balastro y se logro el prenderla. En mi pais se usa 220V.
> Se uso eso por el espacio pequeño que tenia  la lampara en donde estaba. Yo probaria con un balastro de mas vatiaje si no tienes limites de espacio.
> En ese aspecto las lamparas UV a led prenden mas rapido que los UV de fluorocente, solo que la potencia  era de 5W.



En mi pais tambien se usa 220v, no entendi muy bien que fue lo que se hizo para encenderlo, se conecto 110v directos a la lampara sin reactancia?

Una reactancia electronica no serviria de nada para el caso? Habia pensado en desarmar una lampara bajo consumo y utilizar el circuito que llevan adentro para esta lampara, el espacio no hay problema pero lamentablemente ya he probado con una reactancia para tubos de 36 watts y el resultado ha sido exactamente el mismo. Ya no se que hacer la verdad, pero las cabinas uv para uñas llevan estas mismas lamparas y las encienden, debe haber alguna forma.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 17, 2015)

No entendiste mal, del transformador se utilizo el bobinado de 110V como balastro, por que se tenia que colocar si o si algo para cebar el tubo UV de 9W,  es algo no ortodoxo pero es como se logro prenderla.
 Y las maquinas de uñas si logran prenderlas, pero nunca pude sacar datos de sus balastros.
 Tambien intente con los balastros electronicos y nunca logre algo funcional (el arancador estorba),  por que habria que anular el arrancador interior de la lampara lo cual no era practico a la hora de reemplazar la lampara.
 Lo de usar UV a led resulto, pero no existen quien lo comercialize  (solo yo tenia una para probar).


----------



## brau96 (Feb 17, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> No entendiste mal, del transformador se utilizo el bobinado de 110V como balastro, por que se tenia que colocar si o si algo para cebar el tubo UV de 9W,  es algo no ortodoxo pero es como se logro prenderla.
> Y las maquinas de uñas si logran prenderlas, pero nunca pude sacar datos de sus balastros.
> Tambien intente con los balastros electronicos y nunca logre algo funcional (el arancador estorba),  por que habria que anular el arrancador interior de la lampara lo cual no era practico a la hora de reemplazar la lampara.
> Lo de usar UV a led resulto, pero no existen quien lo comercialize  (solo yo tenia una para probar).



Esto quiere decir que no vale la pena en que siga gastandome en intentar encender este tubo? Si o si para conectar una reactancia electronica debo eliminar primero el arrancador del tubo?, que pasa si lo conecto a un balastro electronico sin eliminar el arrancador?, estas lamparas son ideales para la curacion del gel uv que usa para la reparacion de celulares, por eso mi idea era armar algo como la cabina de uñas para los celulares, pero veo que sera dificil. El echo de usar un bobinado de 110V como balastro, hace que se reduzca la vida de la lampara o en su defecto que no funcione bien? 

Lo que me parece mas extraño de todo es que en un momento la lampara se cebo mientras yo estaba haciendo tierra tocandola (como en el video) y esa ves se quedo encendida, pero porque ahi si se cebo la lampara y ahora ya no lo hace? 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 18, 2015)

Repito, no conozco esa lámpara, pero se me hace que no tiene arrancador. Debe ser de ignición del gas y el mercurio directo. La reactancia debe ser magnética, aunque se podría diseñar algo electrónico, pero la mrweactancia común es lo mas barato y sencillo. Debe faltar voltaje para la ignición. ¿Viste si trata de arrancar y no enciende? Sino hace nada, es porque falta voltaje y es defecto de la reactancia. Quizás no corresponda con esa lámpara. Lo del cable te decía para ayudar a la ignición. En la curva (en el medio de la lámpara) le das 10vueltas de cualquier cable. Allí le dejas suelto la punta. El otro extremo lo conectas a uno de los polos de la reactancia, conectando la lámpara en forma normal´. le das corriente y ves que pasa. Si enciende, ya está. Si no, conectas ese cable al otro polo de la reactancia y pruebas de nuevo. A todo esto, probaste si pasa corriente por la reactancia? ¿No estará cortada? Ya ves que estamos dando palos de ciego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2015)

También pensaba en la del cable o ese reflector de aluminio conectado como "pantalla eléctrica" (los tubos de 105 no encienden sin ella )

Otra posibilidad es usar la electrónica de una bajo consumo


----------



## brau96 (Feb 18, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> Repito, no conozco esa lámpara, pero se me hace que no tiene arrancador. Debe ser de ignición del gas y el mercurio directo. La reactancia debe ser magnética, aunque se podría diseñar algo electrónico, pero la mrweactancia común es lo mas barato y sencillo. Debe faltar voltaje para la ignición. ¿Viste si trata de arrancar y no enciende? Sino hace nada, es porque falta voltaje y es defecto de la reactancia. Quizás no corresponda con esa lámpara. Lo del cable te decía para ayudar a la ignición. En la curva (en el medio de la lámpara) le das 10vueltas de cualquier cable. Allí le dejas suelto la punta. El otro extremo lo conectas a uno de los polos de la reactancia, conectando la lámpara en forma normal´. le das corriente y ves que pasa. Si enciende, ya está. Si no, conectas ese cable al otro polo de la reactancia y pruebas de nuevo. A todo esto, probaste si pasa corriente por la reactancia? ¿No estará cortada? Ya ves que estamos dando palos de ciego.



Que no lleve arrancador puede ser posible, seria raro por el casquillo que lleva pero todo puede ser posible no tengo idea la verdad, la lampara solo amaga a encenderse (se prende muy tenuemente) cuando le haces de tierra tocando el vidrio, la reactancia da voltaje correctamente de echo si no lo hiciera no podria prender la de 11 watts comun, de echo he probado con otras 5 reactancias enter las cuales 3 eran de 36 watts, y ninguna tubo suficiente voltaje para hacerla encender aparentemente, haber si entendi bien lo de las vueltas del cable, conecto la lampara normal en su zocalo como si fuese normal y enrrollo 10 vueltas de un cable alrededor de la punta (donde esta doblado) una de esas puntas la dejo suelta y la otra la conecto a la reactancia (quedaria junto al otro cable que ya estaba conectado en la reactancia)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> También pensaba en la del cable o ese reflector de aluminio conectado como "pantalla eléctrica" (los tubos de 105 no encienden sin ella )
> 
> Otra posibilidad es usar la electrónica de una bajo consumo


Sinseramente no tengo mucha idea de como tendria que hacer para utilizar el reflector de aluminio para usarlo como pantalla electrica, he intentado buscar en google informacion sobre la pantalla electrica pero no he encontrado mucha informacion, y con respecto a lo de utilizar la electronica de una bajo consumo, si lo habia pensando, pero "en teoria" y digo en teoria porque capaz no es asi, la lampara lleva arrancador incluido, de ser asi, no podria conectarse a la electronica ya que estas no llevan arrancador ps ya lo tiene incluido la electronica cierto?, capaz si pruebo la historia seria diferente y descubriria que enrealidad esta lampara en espesifico no lleve arrancador, la verdad es que ya no tengo idea.

Saludos y gracias

Edito: Agrego un nuevo video, la verdad nose si es asi como me lo comentabas aquileslor (corregirme si no es asi porfavor), pero quizas sirva de algo, cuando lo toco con los dedos para que se encienda debo tener los pies descalzos apoyados en el piso, cuando toco los bornes de la reactancia no


----------



## Tachenk (Feb 19, 2015)

Todo indica que el cebador-arrancador, que lleva la propia lampara esta averiado, este suele ser el caso en el 90% de estas lamparas, así  que tírala, no merece la pena.
Por otro lado, si quieres conectarla con reactancia electrónica, tienes que quitar el casquillo, cortar los dos hilos que lleva con mucho cuidado, tirar el cebador a la basura, y así poder conectarla a la R. electronica. 
Todo lo demás es marear la perdiz. 
Yo lo he hecho , pero con lamparas UVC que son mas caras y compensa, pero claro tengo un montón de R. elecrtronicas en el cajón, no tenia que comprarla. 
Las conecsiones son paralelas a los contactos de la Reactancia Électronica, frente por frente.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tachenk dijo:


> Todo indica que el cebador-arrancador, que lleva la propia lampara esta averiado, este suele ser el caso en el 90% de estas lamparas, así  que tírala, no merece la pena.
> Por otro lado, si quieres conectarla con reactancia electrónica, tienes que quitar el casquillo, cortar los dos hilos que lleva con mucho cuidado, tirar el cebador a la basura, y así poder conectarla a la R. electronica.
> Todo lo demás es marear la perdiz.
> Yo lo he hecho , pero con lamparas UVC que son mas caras y compensa, pero claro tengo un montón de R. elecrtronicas en el cajón, no tenia que comprarla.
> Las conecsiones son paralelas a los contactos de la Reactancia Électronica, frente por frente.



Entiendo que el cebador arrancador pueda estar averiado, pero algo no termina de cerrarme, porque esta misma lampara cuando me la probaron en una cabina uv en la misma prendio sin ningun problema. Por lo que yo veo, en las cabinas de uv prende en el instante, por lo que entiendo que lo que usan seria como una reactancia electronica, y de echo abajo voy a dejar una foto de un video donde se ve el circuito de una de estas cabinas, yo lleve todo el circuito que arme a un electricista amigo y a la unica conclusion que pudimos acercarnos fue que, los chinos al hacer estas lamparas especificamente para estas cabina uv, a lo mejor no le incluyen arrancador, por lo que ahora tengo varias opciones, cortar el zocalo de la lampara y ver que tiene adentro (de preferencia voy a tratar de conseguir alguna que no funcione) o directamente probar con una reactancia electronica (que podria pasar en caso de que tenga arrancador y yo la conecte a una reactancia electronica?) Creo que como reactancia electronica voy a tratar de conseguir alguna lampara de bajo consumo que no funcione.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 20, 2015)

Me entro la curiocidad y busque una circuito para tubos con mejores caracteristicas y prendio al susodicho tubo UV, es decir que no cualquier reactancia electronica lo hace prender, me sucedio en primera instancia lo mismo que el video. Con una de  18w, solo prendia el arrancador y no brillaba nada (esa la probe primero) y con la ultima creo que es de mayor vatiaje si arranco, y por lo aprecio en la foto tuya es que los chinos le colocan un elevador para lampara ccfl, el cual brinda voltajes mayores a los que llevan los focos ahorradores.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE7A-Q3ZhdQ"]reactancia para UV[/ame]

Si no especificamente venden  ballast UV lamp.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 20, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> Me entro la curiocidad y busque una circuito para tubos con mejores caracteristicas y prendio al susodicho tubo UV, es decir que no cualquier reactancia electronica lo hace prender, me sucedio en primera instancia lo mismo que el video. Con una de  18w, solo prendia el arrancador y no brillaba nada (esa la probe primero) y con la ultima creo que es de mayor vatiaje si arranco, y por lo aprecio en la foto tuya es que los chinos le colocan un elevador para lampara ccfl, el cual brinda voltajes mayores a los que llevan los focos ahorradores.
> reactancia para UV
> 
> Si no especificamente venden  ballast UV lamp.
> ...


Entonces significa que pudiste encender la lampara con una reactancia electronica de mas de 18 watts?, en el video ese en el intento 3 entiendo que es una balasta de un foco ahorrador, capaz de mas de 18 watts, seria esta una posibilidad para encenderlos entonces?

De esas balastas especiales no encontre nada, y pareciera complicado que se puedan conseguir aca en argentina :/

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 20, 2015)

En el video en el intento 3 se nota que el circuito logra prenderlo, eso es logico, cuando el gas interior de la lampara ya esta caliente con un poco de voltaje se puede lograr prenderlo. Por que fue  el segundo circuito el que realmente funciona si hubiera esperado a que se enfrie  no arranca nunca con el balastro pequeño.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 20, 2015)

Es verdad asi tiene sentido, el segundo balasto tiene apareciencia de ser un inverter de una notebook, pero dudo que lo sea, despues de todo un balasato de un foco ahorrador de 30 watts sera capaz de encenderla o tampoco? Quizas sea cuestion de probar, yo he probado con una reactancia de 36 watts pero magnetica y ella no ha funcionado.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2015)

Con las ahorradoras de 20 Watts , encendés tranquilamente tubos de 40 Watts , enciende perfecto con una luz más mortecina


----------



## brau96 (Feb 21, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> En el video en el intento 3 se nota que el circuito logra prenderlo, eso es logico, cuando el gas interior de la lampara ya esta caliente con un poco de voltaje se puede lograr prenderlo. Por que fue  el segundo circuito el que realmente funciona si hubiera esperado a que se enfrie  no arranca nunca con el balastro pequeño.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con las ahorradoras de 20 Watts , encendés tranquilamente tubos de 40 Watts , enciende perfecto con una luz más mortecina



Bueno, les comento que he desmontado una ahorradora de 18 watts, la cual no prendia bien es decir funcionaba prendia solo una parte de la lampara, y utilize la balasta de esta ahorradora para probarlo en mi circuito y los resultados fueron totalmente nulos, nisiquiera logre encender la lampara de 11 watts normal que con la reactancia normal si encendia, no se si es que la balasta no funciona o si lo conecte mal, conecte la fase al cable rojo y el neutro al blanco del lado izquierdo, y luego tome de los 4 pines, los dos de un lado juntos a una patita del zocalo y lo mismo del otro, adjunto foto para que lo vean, intentare conseguir otra balasta para probar con otra a ver si alguna vale.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 21, 2015)

Pues algo funciona mal, porque con esas ahorradoras, es muy facil encender tubos fluorescentes de mayor potencia.

Sin embargo, lo que se ve alí, es que cortocircuitaste cada pareja de pines.
Cuando en realidad, se usan los pines por separado(un par para cada extremo de un tubo fluorescente).


----------



## brau96 (Feb 21, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Pues algo funciona mal, porque con esas ahorradoras, es muy facil encender tubos fluorescentes de mayor potencia.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo que se ve alí, es que cortocircuitaste cada pareja de pines.
> Cuando en realidad, se usan los pines por separado(un par para cada extremo de un tubo fluorescente).
> ...


Tenia entendido que al ser del tipo PLS (Foto adjunta en el primer mensaje al principio de todos) debia de juntar cada pareja de pines para la conectar cada pareja a una de las puntas de la lampara, despues de probarlo asi probe ponerlos por separados en los de las puntas y ya no arrancaba, de todas formas nose si la balasta funcionaba bien desde un principio. No llego a identificar si en el video que publico zopilote cada par de pines estan en pareja.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## zopilote (Feb 21, 2015)

Los balastros electronicos tienen cuatro terminales, si te fijas bien  dos de estos terminales estan unidos mediante un condensador de poliester, esos terminales no se usan. Los que tienes que usar son los que sobran y generalmente lo colocan en los extremos. Dentro de tu lampara UV  esta el arrancador y un condensador.
 Como te dije, si a un tubo le mandas un voltaje de mas de 700v prende, al estar prendido puedes reducir ese voltaje a menos de 120v y aun asi no se apagara, por que el gas ya se ionizo. Si tu balastro no brinda ese voltaje inicialmente (voltaje transitorio) este bajara a 300v y con ese valor nunca prendera.
 Te mensione que tambien se usa un  autotransformador de 220v a 110v, utilizas esos pequeños que te dicen que son para 50w para 110v,  utilizas su bobinado como balastro  y lograras sebar un tubo UV.





Tendras que quitar su carcasa para usar solo el bobinado de 110v, como balastro.


----------



## brau96 (Feb 21, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> Los balastros electronicos tienen cuatro terminales, si te fijas bien  dos de estos terminales estan unidos mediante un condensador de poliester, esos terminales no se usan. Los que tienes que usar son los que sobran y generalmente lo colocan en los extremos. Dentro de tu lampara UV  esta el arrancador y un condensador.
> Como te dije, si a un tubo le mandas un voltaje de mas de 700v prende, al estar prendido puedes reducir ese voltaje a menos de 120v y aun asi no se apagara, por que el gas ya se ionizo. Si tu balastro no brinda ese voltaje inicialmente (voltaje transitorio) este bajara a 300v y con ese valor nunca prendera.
> Te mensione que tambien se usa un  autotransformador de 220v a 110v, utilizas esos pequeños que te dicen que son para 50w para 110v,  utilizas su bobinado como balastro  y lograras sebar un tubo UV.
> 
> ...



Bueno antes que nada, quiero agradacerles a todos y cada uno de las personas que comento en este post para ayudarme con este proyecto de encender esta lampara UV, gracias a tu comentario de recien "si te fijas bien  dos de estos terminales estan unidos mediante un condensador de poliester" se me ocurrio mirar donde estaba el condensador de poliester y cuales eran los pines que los unian, el segundo y cuarto pin salen de un condensador de poliester por lo que se me dio por probar conectarlo en los pines 1 y 3, para probar la lampara de 11 watts normal, y funciono, instantaneamente coloque el tubo uv de 9 watts y efectivamente, este se encendio perfectamente (Estaba en frio ya que nunca fue encendido de otra manera, la unica ves que se encendio fue hace practicamente una semana). En definitiva entonces para hacer andar el tubo, use la electronica de una lamapara ahorradora de 18 watts (marca Phillips, aclaro por las dudas) con conexion en los pines 1 y 3. Asique estoy mas que contento de que al parecer podre cumplicar con mi proyecto finalmente, de verdad agradesco muchisimo la ayuda que me han dado en este foro siempre con la mejor onda, les dejo unas fotos de como ha sido la conexion final, y del tubo encendido

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Que bueno che  

Aqui estabas poniendo en corto la parte de filamentos :

Ver el archivo adjunto 125545


Así te anda :

Ver el archivo adjunto 125550


Pero deberías probar con los dos terminales de afuera , o sea cambiar la pinza negra al de afuera 

La próxima comprá una mezcladora , o usá una quemada :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lamparas-uv-onda-corta-bajo-costo-50649/

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

Ya que estamos en tema,¿Por qué no se quema el circuito, poniendo los terminales en corto?

En un trafo de halógena, sería la receta perfecta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Hay dos capacitores , C3 que enciende filamentos y C2 que limita la corriente.
Ver el archivo adjunto 16995


Una lámpara mezcladora rota , manejada con un balastro de halógena , mama mia , es *terrible* , yo lo he experimentado


----------



## brau96 (Feb 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que bueno che
> 
> Aqui estabas poniendo en corto la parte de filamentos :
> 
> ...


Efectivamente funciona con los terminales como en la foto, si cambio la pinza negra al de afuera, osea que quedaria en los terminales de las puntas, no enciende ninguna lampara.
Ese post esta muy interesante, pero en el hablan de los rayos uv de onda corta (UV-C), o por los menos esos tengo entendido que son los germicidas, yo en mi proyecto buscaba que la luz sea de 365nm (UV-A) ya que estos son los que se utilizan para curar el gel uv con el que se pegan las pantallas de los celulares.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2015)

H.


Mira lo que encontré en 7aringa por recordar las fotitos de los post #25 y#26  .

Lo copie en un pdf así ya queda en el foro   !!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## brau96 (Feb 23, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> H.
> 
> 
> Mira lo que encontré en 7aringa por recordar las fotitos de los post #25 y#26  .
> ...



Jajaja  buenisimo, quedo muy comodo en el pdf, seguramente a alguien le sirva en algun momento

Saludos y gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola J2C. Yo también lo copié para prueba solamente, pero solo lo pude hacer por pedazos. ¿Cómo hiciste para pasar el htm a pdf? Siempre me fue difícil hacerlo. Gracias por tu respuesta.
En cuanto a lo que dice el amigo de las lámparas UVA o UVC, en realidad son las mismas lámparas de mercurio, solo cambia el vidrio o cuarzo con que se hacen y que filtra los UV. También pueden cambiar los gases que hacen de ignitores del mercurio, que es en definitiva el que provee los UV. Ah, también cambia la presión interna de los gases, pero para la electrónica es lo mismo. Por eso la que el compró es de 365 nm. Se filtra con el tubo para que salga solo ese componente de la luz. Y algunas tienen un fósforo que toma todos los UV y los transfotma en 365 nm. Y otras son iguales pero con un filtro de Wood que les da el color violeta y pasan solo los de 365 como las clásicas detectoras de billetes falsos.


----------



## RogerCG (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola, verán. Mi novia se dedica a hacer uñas de acrílico, para ello usa lámparas UV que usan 4 focos (como tubos fluorescentes) de 9W cada uno. El problema con ello es que, a cada rato se descomponen, esta bien eso de la obsolescencia programada pero, realmente duran muy poco. Esta última vez, estaba revisando la lámpara y la verdad es que no encontraba ningún fallo hasta que se me ocurrió la genial idea de revisar los focos y resulta que los 4 estaban fundidos, así de la nada se fundieron, funciono bien la lámpara, se apago y a la siguiente vez que se quizo usar, simplemente no volvieron a encender. Mientras revisaba la lámpara cometí el error de conectarla y dejar la placa sobre la mesa a la cual le cayo agua y bueno se termino quemando un capacitor. Entonces me he dado a la tarea de diseñar un circuito (prácticamente desde cero) para dicha lámpara, en el circuito original va un ladron de julios y un transformador pequeño por cada foco, la cuestión es que por ningún lado encuentro ni a que voltaje funciona cada foco ni nada. Abrí otra lámpara que usa solamente un foco y lo único que trae es un transformador bastante grande y sin ningún tipo de información. La lámpara tiene un temporizador de 2 minutos.....Alguien sabe que voltaje y/o tensión debe tener la salida para cada foco? Les agradecería bastante la información.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2021)

Se le queman los filamentos a los tubos o se quema la electrónica de las plaquetas "reactancia" ?

Aquí tenés montón para leer , UV para uñas , insoladora , germicida , etc. es mas o menos todo lo mismo :






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: uv
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## RogerCG (Oct 3, 2021)

Supongo que se queman los filamentos, los focos simplemente dejaron de encender, la placa esta en perfecto estado salvo un capacitor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2021)

Es muy facil medir los filamentos con el tester en Ohms . . .


----------

